# Facebook Page for Lodge (Questions)



## Michaelstedman81 (May 7, 2012)

Hey, Brothers.  Recently, my WM asked me to set up a Facebook "Page" for our lodge to give us more of a presence in the community and to have a little better way of letting everyone know of what all is going on and what the lodge will be doing for the community.  So, I set to work on that.  So far it has turned out pretty good, but just had a couple of questions from any of you more experienced Brothers with this.  Not using this to promote the page, but would some of you go to our page and let me know what you think of it so far?  If you could and want to see some of our updates in your News Feed as they come in, please hit the "Like" button.  That would help us out.  The URL is as follows:  Valley Lodge #175 A.F. & A.M. - Organization - Burnet, TX | Facebook

Questions:

1-  If you took a look at our page, what do you think that it is lacking?  Other than more pictures (those will come as time passes and we have more events happen)

2-  I recently added a couple of pictures and was wanting to "tag" some of the members that were in them, but it wouldn't let me tag them.  Didn't know if this was set up by Facebook programmers to keep businesses/organizations from tagging people or scamming people.

3-  If any of you have Facebook Page for your lodge, Scottish Rite, York Rite, or any other Masonic body with, please let me know the URL on Facebook for it so that I can "Like" or add it and it can come across our News Feed as well.  You can either post it on here in the forum, in a private message to me, or if you go to our Facebook Page, leave it on the wall and I will make sure to check it out.

Thanks a lot, Brothers.  Looking forward to hearing back from ya'll soon.


----------



## LukeD (May 7, 2012)

For being an Army guy and not having any pictures to help you set up the site, I think you did a wonderful job.  In all honesty, it really looks great.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 8, 2012)

Hahahah Thanks a lot.  There was a lot of trial and error before I clicked the "Publish" button...lol  Thanks, Brother.



LukeD said:


> For being an Army guy and not having any pictures to help you set up the site, I think you did a wonderful job.  In all honesty, it really looks great.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 8, 2012)

I have to agree with Bro. Luke. Not bad for an Army guy. The page looks great Brother and I can see nothing it is lacking other than activity. That will come with time though. I am thinking about doing the same for our Lodge and I am planning on bringing it up tonight at the stated meeting. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (May 8, 2012)

Looks good! 

Here is the link to Floresville Lodge #515

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Floresville-Lodge-515/371926636610


----------

